# Steel I-beams and floor joists



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

I beams have a much smaller flange are thicker and bear more wieght. What some of you guys are talking about and I think some of those pictures are of are Wide Flanged beams.


----------



## blessed1079 (Nov 29, 2011)

Acres said:


> I beams have a much smaller flange are thicker and bear more wieght. What some of you guys are talking about and I think some of those pictures are of are Wide Flanged beams.


May be so, but still not clear in view!


----------

